# Lucens, Becketti trimming



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

I have two very nice specimens submerged but it looks as if most of the leaves are emersed growth. Should I just leave them alone and let them change over or should I trim off some of the older leaves to allow for more effort to be put into new leaves? The lucens is a bunch of smaller plants that I have left together, should they be seperated or will they throw off runners once they get established? The Becketti is very slow growing, only 2 leaves per plant in a month, do need to put some fert tabs under it to help it grow? 

Any growth informaiton would help as I really like the Lucens and the Becketti but the Becketti is really slow growing and may not fit my scheme.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

If you want, you can remove oldest laeves, but it is really not necesary.

Crypts are plants that having quite slow growth, be patient.

Greets from Spain


----------

